# Winter Fishing for Sheepshead



## Bryannecker (Jan 22, 2013)

Winter Sheepshead Fishing on the Georgia Coast 2013.  It was a short day or afternoon trip to get the convict fish.  Caught a few hundred black seabass, but could not keep any due to the closure of the fishery since September 4, 2012.  What a bummer! We did get nice sheepshead and black drum for our efforts.

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job Capt. Jimmy!


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 22, 2013)

tell us the secret to getting a bait past the bsb!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome job and great Video


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad you had fun!  It's just not worth running out there any more for me, and I used to be eat up with offshore fishing.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 23, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Glad you had fun!  It's just not worth running out there any more for me, and I used to be eat up with offshore fishing.



Yep, I feel your pain as well up here in NC..I have two boats but its really not worth it anymore to even own one..The powers that are hand down more and more regulations every year. You can only keep 4 Sea Trout up here and they have to be 14 inches long and only 1 Grey Trout 12 inches in length per day ! Also only 1 Redfish per day, between 18-27 inches I believe it is and the Redfish are every where now..I quit going off shore years ago..


----------



## Rhodes (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm just curious Captain Jimmy. How far out do you have to go to get into those BSB and Sheephead and how big a boat do you have. The reaon I ask is that I'm new to Ga coast fishing and have a small boat but maybe sometime in the future plan to upgrade to a larger boat. I was just curious how far out did you have to go to get into some BSB or Sheepshead and maybe say some Spanish and how small a boat can you get away with assuming mild seas of course.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 23, 2013)

Rhodes said:


> I'm just curious Captain Jimmy. How far out do you have to go to get into those BSB and Sheephead and how big a boat do you have. The reaon I ask is that I'm new to Ga coast fishing and have a small boat but maybe sometime in the future plan to upgrade to a larger boat. I was just curious how far out did you have to go to get into some BSB or Sheepshead and maybe say some Spanish and how small a boat can you get away with assuming mild seas of course.



I used to hit KC reef about 11 miles off shore but 15 from the sound out in my 19 ft Bayliner ski boat.  

I would Just watch the waves and pic a day 2 ft or less and winds less then 10 knots. 

KC will be far enough to load up on great size BSB, which you will cry about throwing back, and keeper Sheepshead.  No Spanish until the spring.  

There are some closer reefs.

How big is your boat and what is your experience level?  Do you have good GPS/chartplotter and depth/fish finder? Along with radio.

Send a PM if you have questions.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

*Used shrimp on the BSB*



wharfrat said:


> tell us the secret to getting a bait past the bsb!



I had shrimp for the BSB and did not waste fiddlers on them.  I got many more BSB than Benny.  Decoyed them
away from the sheepshead and then the Sheepies moved in as the tide settled.  I have used a chum bag of crushed up oysters to chum the sheepies on other trips, but did not have any on this trip.  Some of the BSB tipped the ruler at 17" and made me very sad to release them for sure.  I am going to try a ChumKing to release finger mullet, pogies, etc. on the bottom to decoy the BSB away and then go for the sheepies on the next trip.  I was going tomorrow but the wind picked up and I had to cancel.  Will post when I am able to go.  Thanks Capt. Tim


----------



## Inshore GA (Jan 23, 2013)

Great catch Capt Jimmy! Awsome pics too!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

*Run with another boat if possible??!!*



Rhodes said:


> I'm just curious Captain Jimmy. How far out do you have to go to get into those BSB and Sheephead and how big a boat do you have. The reaon I ask is that I'm new to Ga coast fishing and have a small boat but maybe sometime in the future plan to upgrade to a larger boat. I was just curious how far out did you have to go to get into some BSB or Sheepshead and maybe say some Spanish and how small a boat can you get away with assuming mild seas of course.



Within sight of land but in 45 feet of water.  I have a number of boats, but this one is a Rhino 18'6" Frontier
with an Evinrude 115.  Now, be advised that the BSB will not reopen until June 1, 2013, so you cannot keep any.  I am an old salt and very experienced in the offshore scene having run charters from 1970 until 1985.  Close in reefs can be accessed in bay boats, but be sure you have a GPS, fishfinder, and VHF onboard.  Cell phones can be handy as well.  The Rhino is a bay boat but it has a deep V and will take 4-6 water in stride.  We fish in a 21 Trophy with a 225 and a 23 Whaler with a 225 on it, too  Just be careful in a small boat out there.  Good luck!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

*Very good questions!!*



Sharkfighter said:


> I used to hit KC reef about 11 miles off shore but 15 from the sound out in my 19 ft Bayliner ski boat.
> 
> I would Just watch the waves and pic a day 2 ft or less and winds less then 10 knots.
> 
> ...



Excellent advise and questions there Sharkfighter!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

Inshore GA said:


> Great catch Capt Jimmy! Awsome pics too!



Thanks,
Capt. Mark


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Great job Capt. Jimmy!



Thanks, Capt. TJ


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2013)

*We are all taking a pounding by the regulators.*



Apex Predator said:


> Glad you had fun!  It's just not worth running out there any more for me, and I used to be eat up with offshore fishing.



I salute the Captains who are running charters this day and time.  It is a very tough life and not getting easier from the standpoint of the regulations in place and in the works.

In my humble opinion, the regulations go way too far and more and more anglers are opting-out as it becomes more difficult by virtue of what you are allowed to keep.  But it seems that all aspects of this economy and out society are suffering under the current ruling class.  The younger generation may not know what real freedom is in a short time.  But salt runs in my veins and I will continue as long as I am physically able.  Things will be better if we decide to change our rulers an take a course that was envisioned by our founders.  That is what it will take.  Keep the faith, my fellow anglers, and keep on fishing.  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Lineside Fever (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sheeps*

Has anyone tried small mussels don't know if the bsb would eat them or not. Punch a small hole in the shell and impale your circle hook in them, used to kill them in SC using these off the piers??? Live in the Atlanta area now but travel to Savannah from time to time would love to tag along and split gas with someone!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 24, 2013)

So true capt jimmy. Freedom is slowly but surely being pulled out from under us.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 25, 2013)

Lineside Fever said:


> Has anyone tried small mussels don't know if the bsb would eat them or not. Punch a small hole in the shell and impale your circle hook in them, used to kill them in SC using these off the piers??? Live in the Atlanta area now but travel to Savannah from time to time would love to tag along and split gas with someone!



Clams from the saltwater do work big time!!!


----------

